# Windows 7 Modified System Properties



## Masroor (Jan 4, 2009)

*Hi, Guyz, Hope you fine*

This is my first hacked file using Resource Hacker. I Were Created This Windows 7 System Properties. You can freely distribute this System Properties but please add my credit also. 

*===> Here is the screen shoot*:

*i39.tinypic.com/20tqk5z.jpg
*
Click Here To Download*

All Instructions are in the RAR Archive.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 4, 2009)

Yo dude plz add something else in place of srk coz all of us are not fan of him.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 5, 2009)

^^ Bill Gates? or May be Steve Balmer


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 5, 2009)

^not that either. This my pc not srk or billy. Who cares i will make my own logo for that.


----------



## skippednote (Jan 5, 2009)

Does WINDOWS 7 work on Piii and 256 mb RAM.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jan 5, 2009)

^ Hey Bassam...check it out....although it is leaked info but don't get carried away coz things might be changed in the final build, but anyways:



> For the Basic Windows 7
> * 1 GHz 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor
> * 512 MB of system memory
> * 20 GB hard drive with at least 15 GB of available space
> ...


*
Source* : *www.consolespot.net/forums/pc-discussion-help/12436-windows-7-requirements-leaked.html


----------



## skippednote (Jan 5, 2009)

^^
Thanx Man.


----------



## Akshay (Jan 5, 2009)

Lets hope it wont hog resources like vista...


----------



## Masroor (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry guyz. But i liked. this one. But also i will make new one.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 5, 2009)

You should at least provide some credits to the original creator. I posted about hacking XP System Properties dialog box long time back in this forum as well as on AskVG:

*Hacking System Properties Dialog Box in Windows XP*

You edited the same one and replaced a few strings and the left bitmap.

*PS:* Original "Windows 7 System properties dialog box for Windows XP" is also available:

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Win_7_System_Properties_for_XP.png

*Windows 7 System Properties Dialog Box in Windows XP*


----------



## salilrane (Jan 11, 2009)

yup that was posted by vishal way before

@ lest give some credit to original creator


----------



## Ecko (Jan 12, 2009)

Take a look at mine
*i44.tinypic.com/2q354de.jpg

Credits to *Mr Vis(hal Gup)ta*


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2009)

^^ Hey that looks really cool


----------

